# Suche Tipps zu Verkleinerung einer animierten Gif-Datei



## Devildo (23. Juni 2004)

Guten Abend,

wie in der Betreffzeile schon angemerkt, such ich Tipps wie ich die Dateigröße  meiner animierte Gif Datei verkleinern kann und das quasi ohne Qualitätsverlustes (Bin schon hart an der Grenze)
Meine zuvor dazu verwendenten jpegs habe ich schon ziemlich "Klein" gehalten.

 Welche Ideen habt  ihr da für mich ? 

Ich benutze Photoshop7 mit  ImageReady.


Vielen Dank für eure Antworten im vorraus.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Schau Dir diesbezüglich mal das Videotutorial von Martin an, da wird schön erklärt, wie man *.gif's optimierter speichern kann.
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials77755.html

Gruss vom ALF


----------

